# Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2014)

*Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?*

Der Threadtitel mag etwas seltsam klingen, aber ich versuch mal kurz aufzuklären:


Ich hab mich nun entschieden, mir Linuxkentnisse und Kentnisse für die dazugehörigen Dienste (Fileserver etcpp) anzueignen und mir Debian x64 geladen und installiert. Installation war kein Problem (hab das ganze erstmal auf 'ner virtuellen Maschine laufen (mit VMWare) und ja. Erstmal war ich etwas verwirrt dass ich überhaupt 'ne grafische Oberfläche habe da ich eigentlich der Meinung war bei der Installation angegeben zu haben kein GUI zu wollen, aber gut.

Mein Problem nun ist: Ich hab keine Ahnung was genau ich nun als nächstes tun/probieren sollte. Ich würd wie gesagt gern mein Wissen im Bereich Netzwerk/Serverdienste erweitern, aber was genau ist da überhaupt für den Heimgebrauch sinnvoll und kann ich nur auf einer virtuellen Maschine überhaupt was zustande bringen?

Ich hatte auch schon drüber nachgedacht mir eventuell auf einem alten Computer mit zwei Netzwerkkarten eine eigene Firewall zuhause einzurichten (mir wurde da SOPHOS empfohlen, ist aber nun eher ein Nebenthema).


Was würden die Linux-Experten hier wem empfehlen, der 'nen Einstieg sucht? Möchte hier nun bestenfalls keine Schritt für Schritt Anleitungen, eher so einen groben Wegweiser, sodass ich mir dann selbst was erarbeiten kann.

Hoffentlich wirkt das nun alles nicht zu seltsam. 

Bin für alles dankbar!

Gruß,


Fexzz


----------



## Malkolm (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?*

Ich meine herauszuhören, dass du Linux vorallem als Server nutzen möchtest, bzw. damit herumexperimentieren möchtest. Ich würde da für den Start evtl. folgendes vorschlagen:

- Aufsetzen eines Webservers (Apache z.B.) inkl. php (python, perl) und mysql (ist ein eigener dienst, und noch für viele andere Dinge nützlich/voraussetzung!).
- Aufsetzen eines FTP-Servers
- Aufsetzen eines Teamspeak-Servers
- Aufsetzen eines Cloud oder Versionierungssystems (owncloud oder subversion)
-> Um einen realen Umgang damit zu emulieren versuche übrigens all das ohne auf dem Server selbst zu arbeiten (mit GUI), sondern nur mittels einer shell via ssh (z.B. vom Wirtssystem aus, oder gleich von einem anderen Rechner)

Das sind alles Dinge, die dir sogar einen Nutzen bringen können, auf jedenfall aber konkrete Projekte zum Einstieg 
In einer VM läuft das zwar alles, allerdings ist es natürlich nicht sehr nützlich, gerade wenn es um die oben genannten Dienste geht. Besser ist da schon ein kleiner sparsammer Rechner, der auch 24/7 laufen kann.

Wenn du dich hineingefuchst hast, und auch einen wirklichen Nutzen für dich feststellen kannst, wäre der nächste Schritt übrigens der eigene Server bei einem Hoster. Für dich alleine + ein paar Freunde (z.B. im Teamspeak) reicht schon die kleinste Version eines V-Servers für <5€/Monat. Diesen administrierst du übrigens dann auch nur per ssh


----------



## Bunkasan (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?*

Wenn du dich wirklich intensiv mit Linux auseinandersetzen willst, und damit meine ich nicht nur Dienste administrieren, sondern das System an sich von Grund auf zu verstehen, dann versuch mal ein Gentoo zu installieren. Da gibts nicht mal eine Installationsroutine und du musst dir wirklich alles selbst zusammenbasteln und kompilieren. Es gibt eine wirklich hervoragende deutsche Schritt für Schritt Anleitung und auch eine deutsche Community die dir bei so ziemlich allen Problemen weiterhilft. Das ist bei mir Pflichtaufgabe für die neuen Lehrlinge. 

Wenn dir das dann doch zu viel des guten sein sollte, spiel auf jeden fall mit Samba (File-Printserver/Domainverwaltung) rum, um dich allgemein mit der Userverwaltung und den Zugriffsrechten vertraut zu machen. Arbeite dich in iptables oder auch schon NFtables (firewall) ein. Das ist der zugrundeliegende Dienst für JEDE Linuxfirewall. Ein eigener DNS (BIND) oder Proxy (SQUID) ist auch nicht verkehrt, um sich mit den Mechaniken vertraut zu machen.

Das mit dem alten Computer ist ne prima Idee, kannst dir ja gleich einen eigenen Router zusammenbasteln. Würde da aber keine fertig angepasste Distri mit Gui (wie SOPHOS) nehmen, sonder wirklich alles von Hand zusammenschrauben. Sonst lernst du nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## Fexzz (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ich meine herauszuhören, dass du Linux vorallem als Server nutzen möchtest, bzw. damit herumexperimentieren möchtest. Ich würde da für den Start evtl. folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> - Aufsetzen eines Webservers (Apache z.B.) inkl. php (python, perl) und mysql (ist ein eigener dienst, und noch für viele andere Dinge nützlich/voraussetzung!).
> - Aufsetzen eines FTP-Servers
> ...



Cool, das klingt erstmal echt gut. Mit SSH ist dann sowas wie Putty gemeint? Das hab ich in meiner Ausbildung ab und an schon mal benutzt um auf unserem openSuse Server die Proxyeinstellungen zu ändern, aber das war eher "EInmal gezeigt bekommen und immer nachgemacht" statt wirklich selbst was zu erarbeiten


----------



## Jimini (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Sinnvolle Debian-Dinge für zuhause?*

Du kannst dich auch an meinem Guide zur Absicherung eines Linux-Servers orientieren. Oder, um es ganz kurz zu machen:

*Grundlagen:*
- SSH-Zugang herstellen und absichern
- den Filesystem Hierarchy Standard verstehen
- Installation von Updates, Einbinden zusätzlicher Quellen
- verschiedene Parameter des Systems abrufen (Speicherplatzbelegung, CPU-Auslastung, Arbeitsspeicherbelegung, Uptime, laufende Prozesse, offene Netzwerkverbindungen, auf Verbindungen wartende Prozesse...)
- den Logging-Daemon nutzen und verstehen
- Webserver installieren und konfigurieren
- Benutzer und Gruppen einsehen
- Berechtigungen von Dateien und Verzeichnissen verstehen

*Erweitert:*
- mit iptables / nftables ein Firewallskript basteln
- einen Mailserver installieren und konfigurieren
- mit LogZilla die Logs des Systems über den Browser bereitstellen
- Verwalten von verschiedenen Softwarequellen (unter Debian und entsprechenden Systemen mittels apt-pinning).

Wenn es dir allerdings darum geht, dein System möglichst von Grund auf zu verstehen, ist - wie schon Bunkasan vorschlug - die Installation von Gentoo eine tolle Möglichkeit. Du wirst EINIGE Abende damit verbringen, bis du ein bootendes System hast. Dafür lernst du aber auch sehr gut, wie ein Linux-System aufgebaut ist und wie man etwa einen Kernel baut. Zudem ist es einfach großartig, wenn zum ersten Mal das System hochfährt, welches DU gebaut hast und bei dem du ziemlich sicher sein kannst, dass es niemand anderes in exakt dieser Konfiguration betreibt.

An das Mieten eines Servers würde ich mich erst setzen, wenn du das System sicher beherrschst. Insbesondere die Absicherung der Zugänge und eine ständige Überwachung des Systems und der Logs sind dafür unabdingbar.

MfG Jimini


----------

